# My big, bad wolf...



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Took a photo on our hike, wanted to share it...


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! What a handsome guy.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:wub: Such a flippin HUNK! I believe Koda just swooned


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hehe.. thanks, guys. I am head over heels for this boy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :wub: Such a flippin HUNK! I believe Koda just swooned


Zefra says, "Koda - back off, that's MY man!"


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zefra says, "Koda - back off, that's MY man!"


 Uh ohhh! :laugh: Canine "cat fight!"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra wanted me to post this and say, "those who play together, stay together".  HAHA.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwe!!! That is so freakin' adorable. I seriously love our little tag team.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You should share the photo/video of them in the car today... PATHETIC!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

D'awww! Showing this to Matt and telling him we need to get a buddy "for Koda" sooner! :wub: 

Despite Koda's disapproval, I must say that those two look mighty fine together.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha..... LOL


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

hes a stocky looking guy. great picture


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Very handsome guy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Love his coloring


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Love his coloring


I second that! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome dude looking manlier by the day.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous So since he is taken, Jas getting his e-mail address is out of the question? She was just wondering.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> gorgeous So since he is taken, Jas getting his e-mail address is out of the question? She was just wondering.


I don't know... Hunter's main squeeze is a crazy czech girl. She's a biter, and I don't think she likes to share!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra: Hey now, I have proof that he loves me best... see, he likes to kiss me.










Zefra: ... and swim with me.. 










Zefra: .. and we have supervised dates, courtesy of my big brother.. 










Zefra: .... and hike together... 










Zefra: ... and we liked to be 'little' together.. 












(and one last one cause I found it and it's cute - baby Hunter)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG. Those are the cutest pictures!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwe, that was the cutest thing ever!! 

I absolutely love those two... they are the very best of friends... Hunter loves her forever. I am so grateful we had the chance to raise them together... their bond is beautiful!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have to say, I love these two as well. They are very bonded but still will give undivided attention to us when together. :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Remember our first time trying to stack them?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Or their first hike as a pack?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Remember our first time trying to stack them?
> 
> Getting Zefra to stack... epic fail! - YouTube


Awwwe... crazy Zefra. We still can't stack her to this day... LOL!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, now I can't stop looking at old baby photo's of the two of them!

This one is too cute!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Or their first hike as a pack?
> 
> Labour Day Hike with the GSD's - YouTube


Awwwwwwwwwwwwe!!!! Oh my gosh, little Hunter.

Poor Stark.. raising two puppies at once. LOL!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Okay, now I can't stop looking at old baby photo's of the two of them!
> 
> This one is too cute!
> 
> Zefra at the water park - YouTube


Oh my gosh.. sitting here tearing up over my little man... such a small pup turned out to be such a big hunk. EESH! My puppy fever is out of control right now. September can't come fast enough!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know right! Poor STARKY!

Having to deal with 2 high drived, out of control puppies! No wonder he is tired all the time!  He's recoup-orating and readying himself for the next ones! 

I can't believe how tiny they were, and how FUN! They still are but now it's a controlled fun... LOL.


----------

